

Archimedes: large-scale simulation model of people in healthcare systems  - skmurphy
http://archimedesmodel.com/archimedesmodel.html

======
skmurphy
from <http://archimedesmodel.com/applications-and-value.html> page:

    
    
       The Model addresses the full range of variables and outcomes that 
       are important in making healthcare decisions:
       o Populations
       o Clinical physiology, biomarkers, signs and symptoms, clinical outcomes
       o Prevention, screening, diagnosis, treatment, follow-up care
       o Physician and patient behaviors, performance, and compliance
       o Protocols, guidelines, practice variations
       o Delivery systems, logistics and utilization
       o Quality of life
       o Financial costs 
    

It's an extremely interesting effort to model the impact of different
organizational practices and interventions on hypothetical populations. They
have good calibration with clinical trials which should allow them to tune new
screening and treatment models in silico instead of having to run 5-10 years
of testing. It's similar to techniques used to maintain Moore's Law in chip
design, where a chip's performance, behavior, and operating characteristics
are simulated prior to fabrication.

